# Kawasaki engine?



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

What difficulty rating am I looking at with overhauling my kawasaki fh451v as13? Anyone have any previous experience with this type of repair cost, difficulty, etc?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

I watched a Kawasaki 4 cycle rebuild u-tube presentation on the internet, but have no experience with same. I do have one Kawasaki (water cooled) engine that will eventually need a rebuild, but it is running fine at this moment. Looks like a pretty basic engine rebuild.

If your engine is using oil, check the cylinder bore diameter. You may want to bore it oversize and go with oversize pistons and rings. Another thing that you may want to check is the width of the piston ring grooves. The grooves can get worn and allow oil to go around the rings. Simply replacing the rings in this case will yield some improvement in oil consumption, but it won't hold up. Had this happen once.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Im hoping its just a valve adjustment but it sounds like a low end knock as well.


----------

